# Configuration "VT"



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi every one.

I'm new user on FreeBSD, recently I read Handbook and another sources from this great OS. I appeal to you because I had a problem about my graphics configuration.

I have a laptop hp630, and installed xorg, gnome3 and mate desktop. But on terminal with “dmesg” appears this message:

VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".

And I don't know why it show this.

Somebody can help me?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 4, 2017)

This is part of the normal boot process. My Dell laptop has the same:

```
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you very much Phishfry, I assumed that means an error. The configuration on my /boot/loader.conf is:

```
## VT
hw.vga.textmode=1
kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1280x800"
```


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't think its an error but information telling you about the switch in graphics to drmn0 device.
It is normal operation. Do you have graphics problems?


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Fishfry. I'm looking for the best configuration on my laptop to have the best performance in 3d video games. My lap is an Hp 630, an this is my /etc/sysctl and /boot/loader.conf;

## Sysctl
# Chromium
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1

# HD
vfs.read_max=128

# Desktop
kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224

# Files
kern.maxfiles=524288
kern.maxfilesperproc=262144
kern.maxprocperuid=131072

# Virtual memory
kern.maxvnodes=1200000

# Kernel process
kern.threads.max_threads_per_proc=9000

# Enhance shared memory X11 interface
kern.ipc.shmall=16777216
kern.ipc.shmmax=1610673810

# Allow users to mount disks
vfs.usermount=1

## /boot/loader.conf

# Modulos
zfs_load="YES"
ahci_load="YES"

# NIC IRQ
net.isr.maxthreads="1"

# files y usb
umass_load="YES"
usb_load="YES"
autofs_load="YES"

# Atheros
if_ath_load="YES"
if_ath_pci_load="YES"

# users
kern.maxusers="256"

# Beastie
loader_logo="beastie"

# VGA resolution
hw.vga.textmode=1
kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1280x800"

# Boot-time kernel tuning
kern.ipc.shmseg=”1024”
kern.ipc.shmmni=”1024”


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 6, 2017)

And I would like to know, if I should install any particular driver? I recently installed these drivers:

xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_3 xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_9 libva-intel-driver-1.7.2_1 xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4_7 xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 6, 2017)

The HP 630 has an Intel P6200 CPU so you would use xf86-video-intel for your xorg video driver.

Regarding your tweaks, I am a minimalist. I do as little as possible. I know that a loader graphic would take longer to boot than with none.

Maybe someone else could chime in with recommendations.


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Fishfry 

My specific problem is, that certain video games like "xonotic" or "supertuxkart", among others, consume 100% of the resources of my processor. It saturated and I assumed that maybe it was due to drivers or maybe I had to set something up in / etc / sysctl, set up my kernel (which I have not done yet).

I am reading information from: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55116/

The xf86-video-intel driver has already been installed. Do you think I should install anything else with; "Osg" and "mygui"?

From what I understand, I suppose so.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 9, 2017)

What should I configure to improve performance for playing video games?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2017)

Have you tried games/openarena ? It is the only game I have installed.
I am unfamilar with Osg or mygui.
They look more like game development tools and libraries. Not needed for gameplay.
That whole thread is about development not play.

You should checkout here:
http://www.freshports.org/games/
Lots of games ready to play.

Tuxracer uses OpenGL so start there for tuning.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2017)

Looking at your original post I worry you have tweaked too much.
Some of those settings sound too old.
`ahci_enable="YES"`
Seems to me that module should be baked in. You may have went overboard in configuration. I use none of the tweaks you mentioned.
The only time I mess with anything is when its broke.


----------



## Fernando Cortes Aviles (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Fishfry 

I installed a video-games that I like a lot; Supertuxkart and xonotic (similar to openarena) but my processor consumption was soaring.

I assumed it was due to some missing driver (opengl, xorg, or intelxf86), or failing some system configuration parameter. That's why I believed I should change sysctl.

Or even I had to modify my kernel (which I'm just learning) but the solution was to enable the use of acceleration 3d of my user by:

"pw groupmod video -m" 

Because, I thought I could look for some configuration improvement, so I edited / sysctl and /loader.conf. The sources of information from where I obtained it was:
https://calomel.org/
https://wiki.freebsd.org/SystemTuning
https://es.flightaware.com/about/code/freebsd.rvt

Now, I can play xonotic, listen music and do other things but my processor going very smooth...


----------



## arabesc (Sep 15, 2018)

Is it possible to prevent VT from replacing driver "vga" with new "fb"? There are two video adapters in the system and it switches console output from one of them to another.


----------

